# Puppy Cut



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well now that Goldie is finished with her championship, she is getting her first haircut! My appointment is tomorrow. I was going to keep her in full coat, but the reality is she would feel better shorter. She hates her hair in her face, and she gets overheated very easy. She is going to feel like a new woman! I had a lot of people send me photos of their Havanese shorter cuts. 

If I get permission from them, I will post a few of my favorite photos that I am using to show the groomer, and the end result with Goldie. 
I am asking that scissor her, not use clippers. I still want her shaggy, just shorter. Wish her luck!!!!!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

MAKE the groomer promise to do a scissor cut! I didn't stay there with Cru long enough, and ended up with a WAY shorter cut than we wanted. She said the scissoring was taking too long, so she just resorted to the clippers. duh. Cru was SO embarrassed, he hid for the rest of the day. 
It's just now growing out enough that we can even consider putting him in the ring again.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

If my groomer does that, ohhhhh boy! 
I will be very clear what I want when I am there. 
I think I have Susan P. and Jane V. in knots over this. They 
want my girl to look good....love them! 

I WAS going to take one nice portrait of her in coat, but I have a couple. Outside, she would not pose. We finally have cool weather and they just run and run and run. Here is Golds today......tomorrow is the big day!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow what a change. Ill take some more tomorrow. She is so cute! She looks soooo much smaller.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

I love it...what an adorable cut!! Who is your groomer?


----------



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh what a cute doggie! My Sherman looks like he had a puppy cat because he is a puppy. How long will it take for him to get a puffy coat like Goldie? He's 6 months old now. Goldie is stunning.
Thanks, Carol


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Carol, 
It will grow a lot in the next 6 months. Goldie was so cute and shaggy at 6 months. She is getting that way again since she had her cut. 

I want to say the photos above of her running, she was almost a year old. 
She will be two in a couple of weeks, I cant believe it!!!

Do you have any recent photos of Sherman?


----------



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Melissa,
I don't have any recent photos of Sherman but he looks a lot like all the other Havanese dogs with black ears and black around his eyes but with a white body. I want him to grow long thick hair so it will keep him warm. We live north of Albany, NY and it's already very cold all the time. He has to wear a sheepskin-lined coat when he goes on walks. It keeps his little body warm. Thanks for the reply! He's wearing an Elizabethan collar right now and is very unhappy because he got neutered yesterday and was licking the incision at the hospital. No photos for awhile.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im just bumping this thread up so everyone can see Goldie when she first got her cut. I thought there were pics in here. Ill have to fnd some that I took to the groomer.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you Melissa, I would love to keep Oreo in a cut like that..... In this case I think I better leave it up to the professionals


----------

